# What brands do you feed? No RAW need apply



## 2Catahoulas (Aug 11, 2008)

I use 
**Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato*
**AvoDerm Chicken and Brown Rice*
**Natural Balance Organic*
**Pinnacle Holistic Trout & Sweet Potato Dry Formula*
in a rotation and in 50/50 blends.


----------



## lmwsport7 (Jul 23, 2008)

We food our golden puppy Wellness Large Breed Puppy - but always open to suggestions!


----------



## Guppy Puppy (Aug 14, 2008)

My Goldens have done exceptionally well on Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul. It gets great reviews and their coats and skin have always been healthy. It's also a very affordable food compared to many of the others IMO. I've switched my yorkie off that and onto Orijen 6 fish and Mulligan Stew as he's having skin issues and I'm trying out a mostly grain free diet (the Mulligan Stew does have brown rice, but I'm more interested in getting him off the other grains. If the Mulligan Stew does what's claimed, the antioxidant benefits will override the rice addition). He loves both, but has only been on it a few days so time will tell.


----------



## Chico'sMom (Apr 10, 2008)

Right now Chico is eating..
Wellness Just for Puppy
but I switch back and forth between that and 
Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy

He will be off puppy food when he turns one (in two months), and I am not sure what I am going to feed him...


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Solid Gold, Barking at the Moon
Taste of the Wild, Wetlands


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for asking...

I feed Innova Adult and Wellness Super 5 Mix. They are doing great, coats are shiny, teeth are pearly white and all are at the correct weight for their size.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Chicken Soup for the dry, and I rotate between Canidae and Science Diet for the canned. Every few months, Hills has an employee discount promotion through work where I can get a case of canned for about seven bucks, and that's too cheap to pass up. He does fine on it, so it's a win win for both of us.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dakota gets the Castor and Pollux Organix Adult blend. It's been a recent switch - we used to feed Nutra - but she is doing great. Her breath is better, energy, skin, all that. She actually did fine on the Nutra as well but we wanted to try upgrading to something better.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

Teddy is on Natural Balance, sweet potato and venison. He loves it. We had him on Chicken Soup but it was too rich for him and was giving him diarrhea, so we had to switch him to a single source protein food--thus the natural balance!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Eagle Pack Holistic I mix the oatmeal and duck, lamb and rice, and anchovy, sardine and salmon for Rio. (I don't do the chicken and rice because it contains pork.) Savannah gets Large and giant breed puppy.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I have used:

-Canidae
-Chicken Soup
-Eagle Pack Holistic - Fish formula
-Innova EVO

No blending or any of that stuff...would've defeated the purpose of using different bags (i.e. giving their systems a break from the same nutrition sources). Canidae and Chicken Soup made Kim itch and have runny stool...EVO was too many kcal/cup to be feasible for her as she's an "easy" keeper and was either getting virtually no food (1 cup a day for a 53 lb dog), or was getting fat. Eagle Pack was the best for us, but unfortunately after about 2-3 bags that seemed to start causing itching and runny stools and such too.

ETA: Not saying of those foods are bad. Just that my dog is difficult, lol.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

The ones that don't get RAW, are fed Innova Adult dry, mixed with Innova cans.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

*Currently a 50/50 blend of:*

*Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato (which should be called Trout and Oatmeal)*

*Royal Canin Mini Special ( a high protein formula)*

I sometimes think I should switch her off the Royal Canin when she is through this bag. Many people don't seem to like it, but my dog and my cat seem to do very with RC. Honestly, I've had better results with RC than many of the other higher quality feeds. Pinnacle is a failry new choice and I like it!


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Chloe gets Nature's Variety chicken medallions in the a.m.

Innova EVO small bites kibble in the evening.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dallas (4 months old) gets Chicken Soup for the..... However I'm not sure what to do right now. She is not eating as much as we think she should, she is only eating about 2 cups a day and she weighs 27 lbs right now. I'm open to any and all suggestions. We can only feed her twice a day as I am back at work and no one is around to feed her "lunch"


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I only use one food for my 2. And that food is Taste of the Wild High Prairie. I've never really thought of rotating foods, is there any benefit in it or is it just for a change?


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

We feed Innova EVO and Natural Balance. I would like to start rotating Wellness CORE into the mix in the near future though. We'll have to do a trial run and switch very slowly to see how he does on it since he's got a very sensitive stomach.


----------



## akatvg (Jul 12, 2008)

We feed our dog Kent's Native 3.


----------



## chrisb (Jul 14, 2008)

Shelby gets Premium Edge. We feed her the chicken or lamb. I think she had salmon once too.

chris


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Puppy_love_122 said:


> I've never really thought of rotating foods, is there any benefit in it or is it just for a change?


There are those that believe that there is no such thing as a truly complete food, and that by rotating between bags (even just between different flavors from the same company), you are more likely to achieve dietary balance over time.

There are others that believe that keeping your dog on one food forever and ever (and ever) keeps them from having an upset tummy, and have success with that method.

So basically what I'm saying is...just like with any dog food idea, opinions are all over the board.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Flint River Ranch adult dog food.

My guys both have very sensitive stomachs. We tried Solid Gold, Wellness, and Canidae. They either wouldn't eat them or had terrible diarrhea. They've done well with the Flint River, so we stay with it.


----------



## Chloe'sMom (Mar 21, 2008)

My kids are now on Avoderm Chicken & Brown Rice and we also rotate with the Avoderm Beef formula as well. They both LOVE it, eat it dry..no need to add wet food, they have beautiful coats and small firm poo's most of the time. 

Two very enthusiastic thumbs up for Avoderm here!

We are also considering rotating in Pinnacle Chicken and Oat formula, its made by the same company that makes Avoderm.


----------



## minis_mom (Aug 15, 2008)

We are in the process of switching to Blue Buffalo Wilderness. It seems to be going Ok, they were on a low quality food (BAD mom!) but now I know better!


----------



## Missie2007 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been doing some research so I decided to switch Missie to a grain-free food....I'm giving Taste of the Wild Wetlands Canine Formula with Roasted Wild Fowl a shot. It was significantly less expensive than Wellness Core and Orijen and I felt that there was not a substantial dropoff in overall quality in the ingredients list (from what I could tell). 

I did like the fact that the protein levels were not quite as high in TOTW. In fact, they were on par with Wellness Core....dogfoodanalysis.com rates the food as a marginal "6 star" product so I feel very comfortable feeding it to my dog. She's done well thus far on a rotation of Canidae and Chicken Soup but once I learned of some of the issues Diamond was having, I decided to explore other options.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

The adults are eating regular Dog Chow in the green bag, while our pups are primarily raised on Puppy Chow. When I run the hounds in the winter I will sometimes go Blackwood for the extra protein & kcals ..... right now we have one that is recovering from a litter that sucked this poor girl dry on Blackwood 7000 34/25 - and her 12 week old pup is trying out Wellness puppy food. We also feed some raw, mostly beef and egg yolks, and have been known to cook up a crockpot conconction on occasion


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Ted is being fed Wellness Core Fish right now, but when he finishes it we're going to change. He's way to gassy on this food, but over all a very good choice. He's doing better on it than the Natural Balance (Which I thought he was doing pretty good on) and WAY better than the Solid Gold. 

Other foods we've tried :

*Solid Gold*; Hund-N-Flocken, Barking at the Moon, and Wee bits
*Innova *Red Meat
*Natural Balance* Sweet Potato and fish


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> There are those that believe that there is no such thing as a truly complete food, and that by rotating between bags (even just between different flavors from the same company), you are more likely to achieve dietary balance over time.
> 
> There are others that believe that keeping your dog on one food forever and ever (and ever) keeps them from having an upset tummy, and have success with that method.
> 
> So basically what I'm saying is...just like with any dog food idea, opinions are all over the board.


Rotating foods also helps reduces the risk of developing food allergies.

When I feed kibble I use:

Solid Gold BATM
Wellness Core
Castor and Pollux Ultra Mix


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Chloe'sMom said:


> My kids are now on Avoderm Chicken & Brown Rice and we also rotate with the Avoderm Beef formula as well. They both LOVE it, eat it dry..no need to add wet food, they have beautiful coats and small firm poo's most of the time.
> 
> Two very enthusiastic thumbs up for Avoderm here!
> 
> We are also considering rotating in Pinnacle Chicken and Oat formula, its made by the same company that makes Avoderm.


Not meaning to hijack this thread...but, Pinnacle has 1.5 lb. trial size bags available. The 2.99 cost of the little bag is offset by a 3.00 off coupon on the back. I bought three flavors and it seems that my dog gave the Chicken and Oats formula "two paws down", but gave "two paws up" for the Trout and Sweet Potato and the Duck and Potato! I will continue to use both the Trout and Duck in her food rotation. Oh, and great poop on Pinnacle, too!


----------



## sherrymyra (Mar 24, 2008)

ok. first time posting but lots of reading. Anyway I have been having problems with my westie having diarrhea . I thought I would start her off with what I thought was one of the best foods for her. Which was Wellness puppy. Her poops were always soft. Switched her to Innova puppy. diarrhea . Now switching to California Natural Low Fat, even though she is only almost 8 months old, thinking too much fat. Well anyway, I am tired of trying to find the best food. For years I have fed my dogs Science Diet. Well, now to find that food is one of the worst. But my dogs seemed to do fine on it.  Well I would never feed SD again, I wonder if we are perhaps overthinking sometimes. At this point I just want something she can eat with no problems.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Rotating foods also helps reduces the risk of developing food allergies.


Ah, thanks! I knew I was missing something in that theory, lol


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

sherrymyra said:


> ok. first time posting but lots of reading. Anyway I have been having problems with my westie having diarrhea . I thought I would start her off with what I thought was one of the best foods for her. Which was Wellness puppy. Her poops were always soft. Switched her to Innova puppy. diarrhea . Now switching to California Natural Low Fat, even though she is only almost 8 months old, thinking too much fat. Well anyway, I am tired of trying to find the best food. For years I have fed my dogs Science Diet. Well, now to find that food is one of the worst. But my dogs seemed to do fine on it.  Well I would never feed SD again, I wonder if we are perhaps overthinking sometimes. At this point I just want something she can eat with no problems.


Welcome to DF.

In the past I have fed Sci Diet for many years. The dogs lived long healthly lives. Maybe you should try it on your pup and see how she does. The diarrhea will probably disappear.

I'm assuming your vet has tested her for Giardia and parasites.... Every dog is different so whatever works for one might not work for another.

Good luck.


----------



## Sakura77 (Jul 7, 2008)

Duke (almost 3-month-old lab) eats Prism Performance (yes, I know ingredients are not great). When he hits 4 months, we are switching him to Wellness or Innova Large Breed Puppy. We have a few cans of Wellness wet food (all-life-stages version, not puppy version) and haven't tried giving it to him yet. He also gets fish oil supplements.



sherrymyra said:


> ok. first time posting but lots of reading. Anyway I have been having problems with my westie having diarrhea . I thought I would start her off with what I thought was one of the best foods for her. Which was Wellness puppy. Her poops were always soft. Switched her to Innova puppy. diarrhea . Now switching to California Natural Low Fat, even though she is only almost 8 months old, thinking too much fat. Well anyway, I am tired of trying to find the best food. For years I have fed my dogs Science Diet. Well, now to find that food is one of the worst. But my dogs seemed to do fine on it.  Well I would never feed SD again, I wonder if we are perhaps overthinking sometimes. At this point I just want something she can eat with no problems.


Any puppy will probably get diarrhea when you switch dry food and it's not a gradual switch. I don't think it's 'over-thinking' to be more critical of the ingredients in dog food. A person can live to 100 eating fast food all the time but that doesn't mean they are healthy or eating the best food. Have you ever tried adding canned pumpkin for a little while while the dog's stomach adjusts to the new food? Canned pumpkin is great for dogs with diarrhea.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Right now Summer's getting Innova EVO RM small bites and I couldn't be happier with the results! She looks great and has gained weight and coat and lost the tear stains. The rest are on California Natural right now.


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

I have 6 dogs on the Blue Wilderness. The puppy is on Blue Large Breed puppy. Everyone is doing great on it.


----------



## Jax11 (Jun 24, 2008)

I use to feed Canidae, but switched him over to Orijen after Canidae switched their formula, Jax is doing Great on it and his coat is beautiful. He is a Sheltie btw.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I usually rotate every few bags. Right now they are on taste of the wild, the bison and venison one they have only been on it for about a week.

foods they haven't done well on:
pinnacle duck - Allie hated it, Lloyd did fine on it
orijen - Lloyd looked horrible on it
timberwolf - bad gas
any lamb formula Lloyd will not eat, he hates lamb


----------



## luvmydobie (Aug 16, 2008)

I feed Blue Buffalo Lamb & Brown Rice. I really like Blue Buffalo products, although I am not overly impressed w/ the Wilderness. 

Here is a great dog food comparison website that is super simple to navigate & understand: http://drydogfood.bravehost.com


----------



## Dwayners (May 29, 2008)

we don't feed raw but we make our own food.

I've found that when diarrhoea is a problem Bran Flakes can be your best friend. Serve with some chicken stock and plain yogurt and things tend to clear up fast for my dogs.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

My puppy was on Nutro when I got her and she had constant diarrhea. She turned up her nose at puppy chow and Science Diet. Then I tried IAMS. She didnt seem to thrilled but she ate it somewhat and had no loose stools. 
After much reading I decided to switch her to Chicken Soup For Puppies. She is doing great on it and it actually cost less than IAMS as well as being much better for her.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Maggie is on Wellness Core (grain free) and so far so good.

Tried Orijen 6 fish (terrible on it, soft stool, gassy etc) Merrick Before grain (same effects as Orijen) Grandma 's Pot Pie by Merrick (same effect) Tatste of the Wild Salmon (did great on it but it is made by Diamond so done with that)


----------



## FredMom (Nov 27, 2007)

I feed Purina One Sensitive Systems or Purina Pro-Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. I rotate them according to my pocket. They both have salmon as the #1 ingredient and there is NO change in his stool or anything else. He doesn't have food allergies. 

The reason why I feed him those specifically is because he LOVES FISH. He'd rather eat a bowl full of catfish than chicken or beef. 

A lot of sites barf at Purina, but it has been VERY good to my doggie.


----------



## sherrymyra (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, yes, Maggie has been tested, no problems there. And I do introduce the new food slowly, mixing it with the old. I don't want to be switching her food around too much so am hoping the California Natural works. I have thought of just using the tried and true SD but hate to with corn being one of the first ingredients but she already has some itching of her ears and I don't want a big allergy problem on top of things.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

Mosby is on Taste of the Wild and likes it a lot.


----------



## poptart (Aug 3, 2008)

Purina puppy chow. My try old roy next time.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

poptart said:


> Purina puppy chow. My try old roy next time.


Seriously?

LeRoy eats Evo by Innova. Seriously, it's the "next best thing to feeding RAW". If your looking into getting a high quality food, this is it. And it shows in stool size and amount of stool he produces. His coat is beautiful and soft. And he loves it.


----------



## SunsetSam (Jul 31, 2008)

My hubby is at the pet store as we speak, with instructions to bring home Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold, Chicken Soup or Taste of the Wild to begin switching our pup over to, if he can find any of them. After reading the benefits of occasionally switching around, we might start doing that in the near future. I'm excited to see how he does on a new, better quality food. 

On the other hand, our really old guy has eaten Science Diet almost his whole life and he would've been sixteen in a couple of months.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

We've fed everything under the sun basically. I know I already said what they're on NOW. 

We've also fed: raw (not practical right now but honestly I really thought he looked fabulous on it and would do it again if I had a freezer...), Pedigree (yuck), Science Diet (expensive yuck), Purina Pro Plan (meh, I'm pretty indifferent), Canidae (lots of stool problems), California Natural (good for the sensitive one- I've fed basically every formula), Merrick Pot Pie (great palatability for my dog who was refusing everything else), Innova Senior (liked it for the old dogs), Nature's Valley Instinct....

I think that's it.


----------



## blueribbontoes (Aug 22, 2008)

I have no idea what my new Sheltie puppy is on- He came with a unidentifiable zip lock bag. The breeder told me I could get it at her "salon." (She is a groomer.) She lives over an hour away, so after reading this and other posts on this website, I am swtiching to "Chicken Soup for The Puppies Soul" food, which is readily available in my area and one of the higher quality foods reconmended by others on this website. We'll see how it goes. THanks for all the great info!


----------



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

Noel usually eats Alpo Chop House. It is the mushy kind, not the chunky kind.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi! I posted a thread about my dog's poop eating problem. The response I recieved was that my dog was not getting enough nutrients from her food. She is on Wellness Core, Wellness canned, and a prescription Urinary SO. Does this diet sound like it lacks nutrition? Many of you seem to also use Wellness. Any suggestions for a more balanced diet?


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stitch eats Innova EVO red meat large bite and Melanie eats Wellness puppy


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Hi! I posted a thread about my dog's poop eating problem. The response I recieved was that my dog was not getting enough nutrients from her food. She is on Wellness Core, Wellness canned, and a prescription Urinary SO. Does this diet sound like it lacks nutrition? Many of you seem to also use Wellness. Any suggestions for a more balanced diet?



Poop eating can be related to the digestability of the food. Yes, when not enough nutrients are being absorbed by the body, the dog will resort to eating it's own poo. Some dogs have a problem tolerating Wellness, it's just too rich for them. I have a pup on it, who is doing fine, but when I tried to switch my 5 week old pups to it, they couldn't handle it. FYI - I'm not sure if Wellness Core has chelated minerals, but if not, you may consider switching to something chelated/proteinated minerals. They are very efficiently absorbed by the body ...


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Lucy eats:

~Blue Buffalo Lg. Breed Puppy
~Grandma Mae's Country Natural
~Wellness Puppy (canned)


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I have posted before on the wonders of raw. However, I am a part time raw feeder and the rest of the time is kibble. Currently, they are eating *pedigree*. My lab/dane mix has itchy dry coat with dandruff and my dachshund/poodle mix's skin is horrendous. After this bag is done, I am talking the husband into a better brand.
Other foods we tried:

We have also done Dog Chow (not a fan AT ALL).

*California Natural*: Dogs didn't like it at all but I know its a decent brand. When Hunter wont eat it, it must not ber very palatable. He is a pig!
*Innova Evo Red Meat small bites*: this was for spoiled doxiepoo and he ate it and did fine on it.
*Nutro lamb and rice*:This was a free bag with coupon and my little guy wouldn't eat it. My big dog did but there wasn't enough to tell you how he did on it. sorry.
*Flint RIver Ranch*: Sargeant, the little dog, said no. Hunter ate it and I like the brand but I need something they will both eat.
*Premium Edge*: I can't remember why I stopped using this brand? POssible Sarge didn't like it or I didn't like the ingredients

As you can see, I have one picky little mutt and one large pig who will eat almost anything loyally as soon as we find what that brand is. So, the search continues...

Brands I would like to try:
Blue Buffalo
Taste of the Wild
Pinnacle
Orijen


----------



## luvmydobie (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I already posted once in this thread, but have had to make a change. My guy was on Blue Buffalo Lamb & Rice, which I think is a great dog food. My dog has watery, runny eyes and after doing more research on his thyroid issue, I have decided he needs a grain-free diet. I switched him to Taste of the Wild. I chose that one after getting rave reviews from a friend. Then I went to their website and was impressed by the ingredients and testimonials. It looks to be the next best thing to raw, imo. I hope this helps...I have a feeling it will!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Kirkland brand adult food. Yay Costco!


----------



## krisc (Aug 26, 2008)

I switch and started feeding my dogs SolidGold from solidgoldhealth .com. 
As for supplements I use Dinovite from http://k9healthsolutions.com 
It contains many essential supplements that dogs need.


----------



## Missie2007 (Mar 13, 2007)

luvmydobie said:


> Well, I already posted once in this thread, but have had to make a change. My guy was on Blue Buffalo Lamb & Rice, which I think is a great dog food. My dog has watery, runny eyes and after doing more research on his thyroid issue, I have decided he needs a grain-free diet. I switched him to Taste of the Wild. I chose that one after getting rave reviews from a friend. Then I went to their website and was impressed by the ingredients and testimonials. It looks to be the next best thing to raw, imo. I hope this helps...I have a feeling it will!


I just switched Missie to TOTW and she's done phenomenally well on it. My only concern is that it's a Diamond Foods manufactured brand and that has me a little concerned, seeing as though their foods (even the super high end ones) have been recalled for a variety of reasons over the years. Her stools have been small and firm and they hardly stink at all!!!! 

FWIW.....TOTW just barely makes the "6 star" grade on dogfoodanalysis (the highest rating available).....which to me is like saying my kid didn't get into Harvard so we settled on Yale.....

I'm currently trying Wellness Core for the first time (so far so good) but I could see myself settling into a rotation of Core, TOTW and perhaps Innova Adult.....I like the slightly lower Protein amounts in TOTW as opposed to the other "grain-free" options (besides Wellness of course) 

I'm lucky because my doggie happily scarfs down anything I put in front of her and she walks away satisfied every time.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

The dogs were all on Kirklands Lamb and Rice . However, I just bought a bag of Nature's Variety Prarie Lamb and oatmeal today. Will be switching them over this next week.

All of the dogs, but Riley, seem to do good on Kirkland...I felt Riley could do better. 

The store I shopped at sells nothing but high quality dog kibble(grainless and premade raw). With their help, I decided a nice step up would be Nature's Variety, especially because of their easy rotating system. If I want to switch to another brand later, they are more then happy to help me.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

I crippled my (now deceased) lab mix on ol roy and dog chow.  After I switched her to Cal Nat, she had a spring in her step and quit digging at her ears and face every time she ate!
For my two younger dogs, I refuse to feed grain, and crap food. 
We use: Innova, Solid Gold, and Chicken Soup.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I switch kibble and canned brands and flavors with every bag and can. We've enjoyed Kirkland, Nature's Recipe, Nutro Natural Choice (and Ultra), Avoderm, Merrick, Flint River Ranch, Blue Buffalo, Chicken Soup, Wellness, Natural Balance, Solid Gold, Innova (and EVO), Canidae, California Naturals, Evangers, etc. My dogs also get a variety of raw food.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! Currently I am feeding my 3 dogs in rotation:

Stella Agnes: Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Lucy Mae: Border Collie
Desi Ray: Poodle mix

DRY:
Wellness CORE dry (regular and ocean)
FROMM 4-star Surf & Turf
TOTW Pacific Stream

CAN or WET:
Merricks grammies pot pie (grain-free)
Honest Kitchen FORCE

I also supplement with fish oil and 3 times a week Springtime Inc. Joint tabs because Stella and Lucy are both almost 8 years old and Desi , almost 6 years old, has a lux. patella.

I also used to work in a really good pet store that carried all the best foods (except orijen, which I'd like to try) and I have tried almost all brands. I also like merrick reg., solid gold, innova, evo, cal. nat., eagle hol. sel., canidae, natural balance, nature's variety, blue buff., wellness reg., evangers


----------



## RiverFlash (Aug 28, 2008)

We use Taste of the Wild, all flavors! They LOVE it.


----------



## ClaudiaTh (Sep 5, 2008)

I feed mine 'Canidae'


----------



## Falkon (Aug 21, 2008)

I feed mine that Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul one. My cats eat the cat version as well.


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

luvmydobie said:


> here is a great dog food comparison website that is super simple to navigate & understand: http://drydogfood.bravehost.com


thank you!! :d


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I had Marley on Wellness but he wasnt getting the nutrients out of it like he should and just started to refuse to eat it. I switched him to Canadian Naturals. Its a new food out and he is doing great on it and absolutley loves eating it. Its funny because I went to the pet food store today and looked for it and only saw small bags. I asked the lady if they are still carrying it(thinking it was new and maybe they werent continuing it) and she said the the company had no idea how popular it was going to be so they are waiting on a shipment to come in. I guess thats always a good sign.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

luvmydobie said:


> Here is a great dog food comparison website that is super simple to navigate & understand: http://drydogfood.bravehost.com


That is an excellent site! I like the way they highlight the bad ingredients in red. 

Thank you for posting this info.


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

Heaven forbid! We feed all of our *WINNING* show dogs That awful Purina One "crap"


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Blunder, if I am not wrong, another Beagle breeder on DF also feeds his hounds Purina.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

[joke]Blunder, it's evident your dog is suffering from exposure to Purina "death nuggets".[/joke]


Not!!!


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Blunder - gorgeous hound!!! Do you mind me asking who she is? 

We also feed our adult hunting/show dawgs Purina. Dog Chow of all feeds  You can tell they look just miserable on it ...


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Those are some of the Finest looking Beagles I have ever seen!

UB's dogs are stunning and I don't think I would have ever guessed that they were eating Dog Chow! 

I recently groomed a 14 year old cocker that I would have guessed to be about age 8 or maybe 9 max. I was so impressed with the dogs condition I had to ask the owner what she fed. (Fully expecting homecooked or raw to be the answer) She said Purina One Lamb and Rice..she's been eating that basically her whole life! I tried not to sound suprised, lol! It sure works for her!

I switched my dog to Flint River Ranch and I am very happy with it. She loves it, has perfect poop, has a great skin and coat and clean teeth. I highly recommend it.


----------



## buzonesbirdie (Mar 24, 2008)

Falkon said:


> I feed mine that Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul one. My cats eat the cat version as well.


We the same here


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I know a lot of dogs have been raised on purina and pedigree and kibbles and bits, but the way I see it, if there is better available, and I have the resources available to research a better food, I will do so. 

My 3 year old golden retriever and my 5 year old lab mix are currently on Evo. Mt 5 year old beagle mix is on Nutro Ultra right now because it was on sale, but after this is done I will put her back on California Natural.
I adore Natura products...Evo, Innova, California Natural. They make a great products, and there are no doubts over where its made, and there have never been and recall scares.


----------

